# TiVo Mini Power Consumption Figures



## neo_sapien (Dec 14, 2009)

~5.5 watts
~4.5 watts during standby

Measured with my Kill-a-Watt.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Do you happen to know what a Premiere draws?


----------



## neo_sapien (Dec 14, 2009)

From another thread, I learned that a Premiere 4 draws 18-22 watts when measured with the poster's kill-a-watt.

Not sure about other types of Premieres though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

A two tuner Premiere is around 24 or 25 watts.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I was pondering giving up my Series 2 single tuner for another mini. The T2 requires a $4/mo digital converter from my cable co, so it would pay for the Mini in less than 3 years. 

But, I just measured the power consumption and it looks like 20W or nearly $4 more per month to power the T2. The Mini draw is the same as the converter. 

So, when power is taken into account, a 16 month break even.


----------

